# 3 mal Blackscreen nach Windows Ladebalken, dann einwandfreier Boot.



## Kontinuum (1. April 2015)

Bin jetzt schon seit Wochen am recherchieren, aber vllt. könnt ihr mir ja helfen...

 

ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 AMD 760G So.AM3+ 

AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+

4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 

Geforce GTX 550 Ti

450W BeQuite NT

 

 

Im OS (Win 8.1 64 bit) läuft  wirklich ausnahmslos alles einwandfrei, allerdings gibt es bei jedem Bootvorgang das Problem, dass ich den PC 3 mal hochfahren muss bis ich dann tatsächlich ins OS komme;

 

Die ersten 3 (fehlerhaften) Boots bleiben nach dem Windows-Ladebalken hängen bzw. es gibt nur einen Blackscreen (oder eine fehlerhafte Darstellung des Einloggbildschirms (hin- und hergeblinke zwischen Blackscreen u. dem Screen den man eig. sehen sollte)).

 

Danach komme ich dann zu einem Problembehandlungsdialog bei dem ich dann auswählen kann Windows 8.1 normal fortzusetzen, was dann "logischerweise" auch funktioniert.

 

 

Was ich schon probiert habe:

HDD formatiert u. Windows neuinstalliert.

Festplatten auf Fehler überprüft.

BIOS Settings resettet / Funktionen wie Cool'n'Quiet deaktiviert.

Quickstart von Windows deaktiviert.

 

 

Was ich hier sehr kurios finde ist, dass mein System offensichtlich kein Problem damit hat hochzufahren, anscheinend aber irgendeine Einstellung falsch eingestellt ist (die dann behoben wird durch den Problembehandlungsdialog.).

 

hier hat noch jmd. mit fast identischem System das selbe Problem:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1115594-windows-8-1-black-screen.html


----------



## Thoor (2. April 2015)

Also so auf die Schnelle:

 

- BIOS Update durchführen

- Update der einzelnen Controller (Vorallem Speichermedien)

- Treiber Updaten

- Mal im abgesicherten Modus hochfahren und schauen ob die Blackscreens immer noch auftreten

- Falls ne SSD verbaut ist, Festplattenmodus überprüfen (www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/ahci-modus-fuer-ssds-aktivieren-1331837.html)

 

Im Eventlog (System) ist keine Meldung zu finden? Weil grundsätzlich müsste Windows bereits ab dem Moment in dem das Logo erscheint mit der Protokollierung beginnen


----------



## Kontinuum (3. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

also anscheinend jeweils 1 Fehler + 1 Warnung beim Boot; wonach genau soll ich denn schauen?

 

 

edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

die dazugehörige Warnung bezieht sich dann lediglich auf nicht-synchronisierte Computerzeit (was ja jedes mal passiert wenn der PC nicht "ordnungsgemäß" herunter- bzw. hochgefahren wird).


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. April 2015)

Schau mal in dem Bereich "Windows Protokolle". Da wird das eigentlich alles Protokolliert.


----------



## Thoor (5. April 2015)

Genau, auf der linken Seite unter Windows Protokolle und dann dort Anwendung oder System. Dort müsste irgendeine Meldung zu finden sein dass Windows abgeschmiert ist.


----------



## Felix^^ (5. April 2015)

Es könnte an einem USB-Gerät liegen. Ich habe das Problem, dass wenn meine externe USB-Soundkarte eingesteckt ist während mein Rechner bootet, es vorkommen kann dass er in einer endlosen Schleife feststeckt. Ich hoffe dies löst dein Problem.


----------



## Kontinuum (7. April 2015)

Was Fehler, Warnungen und mit 'Kritisch' versehene Logs angeht gibts folgende:

 

*Ereignis 41, Kernel-Power*    -     "Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde."

 

_(denke da sind wir uns einig dass das nichts überraschendes ist, weil ich ja den pc nicht-ordnungsgemäß runterfahren muss um zu starten)_

 

*Ereignis 8003, bowser *    -    "Der Hauptsuchdienst erhielt eine Serverankündigung vom Computer "EASYBOX", der der Hauptsuchdienst der Domäne für den NetBT_Tcpip_{ENTFERNT}-Transport zu sein scheint. Der Hauptsuchdienst wurde beendet oder es wird eine Auswahl erzwungen."

 

_(ist auch im Log zu Zeitpunkten an denen ich nicht am Booten war, denke also dass es keinen Zusammenhang zu meinem Problem hat?)_

 

*Ereignis 52, Time-Service*       -    "Der Zeitdienst hat die Zeit mit einem Offset von 1007046 Sekunden festgelegt."

 

_(das ist nur der bug der durchs mehrmalige nicht-ordnungsgemäße herunterfahren kommt, dass die uhr zurückgestellt wird, oder?_


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. April 2015)

Und was ist vor dem Kernel-Power-Fehler als letztes im Log?


----------



## Kontinuum (8. April 2015)

Und was ist vor dem Kernel-Power-Fehler als letztes im Log?

 

Heute:*   Ereignis 6008* "Das System wurde zuvor am &#8206;16.&#8206;04.&#8206;2015 um 01:50:27 unerwartet heruntergefahren."

 

Sieht man auch hier im Screenshot von meinem Boot gerade eben, mit falschem Datum (16.04 bzw. 12.04)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Habe übrigens keinen Drucker angeschlossen und auch noch nie gehabt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. April 2015)

Eine Sortierung nach Datum und Zeit wäre hilfreicher


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2015)

Eine Sortierung nach Datum und Zeit wäre hilfreicher 

Erstens das und zweitens würde mich interessieren was bei diesen Browser Meldungen weiter unten genau steht.


----------



## Kontinuum (9. April 2015)

Eine Sortierung nach Datum und Zeit wäre hilfreicher 

 

es ist ja nach datum und uhrzeit sortiert. die aus der reihe wirkenden Daten (12.04 und 14.04) sind ja nur falsch eingetragen weil zu dem Zeitpunkt die uhrzeit d. PC's durcheinandergebracht wurde durchs fehlerhafte booten.

 

 

 

@Thoor:

 

die browser bowser(!) Fehlermeldungen sind entweder:

 

*8003*    -    Der Hauptsuchdienst erhielt eine Serverankündigung vom Computer "EASYBOX", der der Hauptsuchdienst der Domäne für den NetBT_Tcpip_{ENTFERNT}-Transport zu sein scheint. Der Hauptsuchdienst wurde beendet oder es wird eine Auswahl erzwungen.

 

*8008*   -    Der Browser erhielt ein nicht zugelassenes Datagramm vom Remotecomputer "EASYBOX" zum Namen "COMPUTERNAME" auf dem Transport "NetBT_Tcpip_{ENTFERNT}". Daten: Datagramm.

 

 

edit: ka was das für ein code war hab ihn mal sicherheitshalber entfernt, da ich nicht weiß ob das gefährlich ist sowas online zu posten...


----------



## Kontinuum (9. April 2015)

*update:*

 

Bin dem Problem jetzt ein Stück "näher" (je nachdem wie man es sieht) gekommen;

 

Habe testweise meine sekundäre Festplatte ausgebaut, und siehe da, was passiert? Im BIOS wird zwar meine SSD noch angezeigt, allerdings erhalte ich beim Booten die Nachricht, dass ich ein Bootfähiges Medium einlegen soll (hab sowohl SATA 3 als auch SATA 2 Slots dafür ausprobiert). Könnte das auch an der Schaltreihe der Stromversorgung v. Netzteil liegen, wenn ja wieso gehts dann auf einmal nach dem 3ten mal?

 

Mein innerer Benedict Cumberbatch sagt, dass das folgendes bedeuten kann:

 

1. Mein System hat Probleme das OS auf meiner SSD zu erkennen (logisch-inkonsequenterweise nur bis zum 3ten Boot, danach ist "natürlich" alles in Ordnung! <- erinnert an die alten Gameboy cheats bei denen man drei mal hüpfen, sich einmal drehen, dann das 99te item anklicken muss bzw. erscheint genau so sinnvoll)

 

2. ASRock Mainboards gehören gemieden.


----------



## Thoor (9. April 2015)

Du hängst also die Daten HDD ab und dann kann der Computer nicht mehr booten weil auf der SSD nichts vorhanden ist wovon er booten kann, korrekt? So wie ich das verstehe und interpretiere scheint dein System dann aber nicht auf der SSD sondern auf der HDD installiert zu sein. Das müsstest du mir sonst noch etwas ausführlicher beschreiben...

 

Also um einen Hardwaredefekt auschliessen zu können kannst du folgendes tun:

 

- Häng alle Devices ab die du nicht zwingend zum booten brauchst (Datenfestplatte, DVD/Blue Ray, Card Reader, wenn möglich auch die Grafikkarte, etc.)

Schlussendlich ist also nur noch die HD angeschlossen, auf welcher das Betriebssystem installiert ist.

- Bau alle RAM Riegel bis auf einen aus.

Der PC startet dann also quasi mit den Minimum Components, das dürfte das Board, das Netzteil, ein RAM Riegel und die Festplatte mti dem OS drauf sein. Wenn der PC so korrekt booten kann ohne Blackscreen lässt du mal ein Lasttest (Prime95 o.Ä.) über längere Zeit laufen. Ist alles stabil startest du die Kiste paar mal neu. Ist immer noch alles OK beginnst du nach und nach Devices anzuschliessen. Du installierst also beispielsweise den zweiten Memory Riegel und führst das Testprozedere erneut durch. Liegt es an einem Device, z.B: der HDD sollte ab dem Moment in dem du das Devices anschliesst eine Veränderung zu beobachten sein.

 

Ich hatte bei der Installation von Windows 8.1 (vorher Windows 8) ein ähnliches Phänomen. Der Rechner hat mir bei den ersten 3 Bootvorgängen gesagt er hätte kein Medium zum booten gefunden. Nach 3-4 Reboots gings plötzlich. Ich habe dann im Endeffekt das SATA Kabel der SSD (da war mein OS installiert) getauscht und auf einen anderen SATA Slot gesteckt. Das war aber ein 8 Jahre alter Rechner den ich nach und nach immer wieder umgebaut hatte. Das Board kannte also die SSD Technologie gar noch nicht wirklich. Ich würde dir daher vor den detaillierten Hardwaretests empfehlen die Verkabelung zu prüfen. Falls es eine SATA2 SSD / HDD ist bitte auch nur an einen SATA2 Slot anschliessen. Ob SATA3 abwärtskompatibel ist weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, würde aber tendenziell SATA3 Devices aus Performance Gründen auch nur an SATA3 Slots anschliessen.

 

Hat dein Rechner eigentlich überhaupt schonmal richtig funktioniert? Ist auch gut möglich das es an der Stromversorgung liegt, das 450W Netzteil wirkt auf mich etwas schwach auf der Brust. Da gehen die Meinungne aber auseinander. Falls du die Möglichkeit hast, kannst du auch mal ein anderes (optimalerweise ein stärkeres) Netzteil testweise verbauen.

 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit (Vorallem in Bezug auf das Flackern, bzw. den fehlerhaft dargestellten Anmeldebildschirm) kann eine defekte Grafikkarte sein. Hast du die Möglichkeit per Teamviewer oder RDP Verbindung von einem anderen Rechner aus auf deinen zuzugreifen? Möglicherweise schmiert dir gar nicht die Kiste ab, sondern lediglich die Grafikkarte, bzw. der Treiber.

 

Als letzten Schritt würde ich sonst direkt das OS auf der SSD sauber neu installieren. Dabei sollte aber nur die SSD angeschlossen sein da Windows sonst möglicherweise die System Partition auf der HDD Installiert.

 

Hast du meine Eingangs vorgeschlagenen Schritte schon durchgeführt? Vorallem das Treiberupdate (Chipset, Grafikkarte, etc.) und ein BIOS Update können Wunder wirken.


 

- BIOS Update durchführen

- Update der einzelnen Controller (Vorallem Speichermedien)

- Treiber Updaten

- Mal im abgesicherten Modus hochfahren und schauen ob die Blackscreens immer noch auftreten

- Falls ne SSD verbaut ist, Festplattenmodus überprüfen (www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/ahci-modus-fuer-ssds-aktivieren-1331837.html)


----------



## Kontinuum (10. April 2015)

Ich hab mich wohl nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt;

 

Das OS ist tatsächlich auf der SSD   -   der PC erkennt es auch nur dann nicht, wenn die HDD abgesteckt ist, da bei den 3 fehlerhaften Boots (wenn alles drin ist) ich einen Windows Ladebalken bekomme und *danach *erst einen schwarzen Bildschirm (bzw. Bugscreen, den ich vorher beschrieben hatte)

 

der PC läuft wirklich einwandfrei im Betrieb (100% Auslastung bei Spielen etc.) und auch Stunden- bzw. Tagelang nachdem ich halt erstmal über die Bootschwierigkeiten hinweg bin. Das mit den Kabeln werd ich auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren, auch wenn mir das ganze immer noch ziemlich unnachvollziehbar erscheint (wenn der Anschluss/Kabel nicht richtig funktioniert, *wieso *dann nur beim Booten wenn ansonsten alles in Ordnung ist).


----------



## Thoor (11. April 2015)

Also wenn das OS zu 100% nur auf der SSD installiert wäre, dürfte das abhängen der HDD keinen Einfluss haben. Ich vermute dass Teile des OS auf der HDD liegen, also quasi verstreut sind. Beim booten hat er dann je nach Konstellation Mühe alle benötigtne Dateien zu finden. Am besten ist es, das OS auf der SSD sauber neu zu installieren und zwar NUR auf der SSD.

 

Der PC verfügt nicht auch noch über einen RAID Controller? SSD Caching ist auch nicht im Einsatz? Das könnte nämlich die Problemursache sein...


----------

